# problemi in emerge --uad world

## pigreco

Salve,

durante un aggiornamento di sistema di un mio server sono incappato nella seguente problematica:

```

................

./.libs/libbdbobj.a(bdbobj.o): In function `bdbobj_open':

bdbobj.c:(.text+0x3d7): undefined reference to `db_create'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [testbdb] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/work/courier-imap-4.5.0/bdbobj'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/work/courier-imap-4.5.0/bdbobj'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/work/courier-imap-4.5.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2821:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0:

 *

 * ERROR: net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2821:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0/temp/environment'.

 *
```

non riesco a trovare una soluzione e apprezzo qualunque suggerimento,

grazie in anticipo, 

Maurizio

----------

## Scen

Verifica che non ci siano delle dipendenze "rotte" tramite lo strumento revdep-rebuild, contenuto nel pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit:

```

# revdep-rebuild

```

----------

## pigreco

Ho provato ad eseguire revdep-rebuild ma non ho ottenuto nessun miglioramento  :Sad: 

----------

## table

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> Ho provato ad eseguire revdep-rebuild ma non ho ottenuto nessun miglioramento 

 

posta l'output di emerge --info

----------

## pigreco

eccolo:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Dual-Core_AMD_Opteron-tm-_Processor_2212-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Nov 2009 09:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.2-r6, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages loadpolicy parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it de fi en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 auth authdaemond authn authn_file berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dynamicplugin fortran gdbm gocr gpm iconv imap ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k ldap libwww maildir mmx modules mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pnm pppd python readline reflection sasl session snmp snortsam spell spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vda xml xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy access auth_digest alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter case-filter-in filter deflate mime-magic cern-meta expires headers usertrack unique-id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so authz_host mod_php mod_bandwidth mod_layout mod_ldap_userdir mod_loopback mod_mp3 mod_random mod_throttle mod_watch" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it de fi en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Scen

```

emerge -puv courier-imap

```

cosa dice?

----------

## pigreco

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -puv courier-imap
> ...

 

grazie tante per l'aiuto..., ecco la riposta:

```
emerge -puv courier-imap

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0 [4.0.6-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 nls -debug -fam -gnutls% (-selinux)" 0 kB [?=>0]

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

```

----------

## Scen

Mah, il tuo sembra un bug simile a questo: net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r1 fails to compile with USE=berkdb.

Rimuovi completamente il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage per sicurezza, intanto:

```

rm -fr /var/tmp/portage*

```

Cosa ti propone

```

emerge -pDNuv --with-bdeps y world

```

?

----------

## pigreco

```

etaromtre incal # rm -fr /var/tmp/portage*

etaromtre incal # emerge -pDNuv --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.49-r1 [0.13.45] USE="-sdl -test%" 640 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0 [4.0.6-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 nls-debug -fam -gnutls% (-selinux)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/maildrop-2.2.0 [2.0.4] USE="berkdb gdbm ldap mysql -authlib -debug -fam -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1 [2.1.22-r2] USE="authdaemond berkdb crypt gdbm java ldap pam ssl -kerberos -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -sqlite% -srp -urandom" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.14 [2.2.11] USE="ssl" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pam_ldap-183  USE="sasl* ssl" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.14-r1 [2.2.11-r2] USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads (-sni%)" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias asis auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_ file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filterfile_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_mag               ic negotiation proxy rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrackvhost_alias -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap - log_forensic -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -s               ubstitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-apache/mod_suphp-0.7.1 [0.6.3] USE="mode-force mode-paranoid* -checkpath -mode-owner" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-misc/awstats-6.9-r1 [6.7-r2] USE="apache2 vhosts -geoip" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5 [2.5.3-r1] USE="ipv6 ldap mysql pam saslssl vda -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -mbox -nis -postgres (-selinux) (-mailwrapp               er%*)" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] net-mail/mailwrapper-0.2.1  [?]

[blocks b     ] net-mail/mailwrapper ("net-mail/mailwrapper" is blocking mail-mt a/postfix-2.6.5)

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/amavisd-new-2.6.3-r2 [2.6.1] USE="ldap mysql -courier -dkim -milter -postgres -qmail -razor% -spamassassin%" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-forensics/rkhunter-1.3.4-r2 [1.2.9] USE="-bash-completion" 0                kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p1 [1.6.9_p16] USE="ldap pam -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/logwatch-7.3.6 [7.3.2] 0 kB [?=>0]

Total: 14 packages (13 upgrades, 1 reinstall, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 640 kB

Conflict: 1 block

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined
```

----------

